# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Co sądzicie o tych badaniach endokrynologicznych ?

## tomi270

USG Tarczycy :
Cieśń o szer.19 mm,po stronie lewej w cieśni widoczny hipoechogeniczny ,niejednorodny guzek o wym.
19x32 mm
Płat lewy o wym.17x18x49 mm z hipoechogenicznymi guzkami śr.do 8 mm
Płat prawy o wym. 16x15x48 mm hipoechogenicznymi guzkami śr.do 5 mm

Biopsja tarczycy :
Cieśń : Nieliczne makrofagi zawierające hemosyderynę
Lewy płat : Normotypowe komórki pęcherzykowe tarczycy rozproszone i w grupach oraz koloid (zmiany
łagodne)

Scyntygrafia tarczycy :
W obrazie scyntygraficznym gruczoł tarczowy przechodzący częściowo na okolicę cieśni ,stwierdza się obecność guzka ,który gromadzi izotop w mniejszym stopniu w porównaniu z pozostałym miąższem tarczycy.
Wniosek : Guzek dolnego płata lewego jest chłodny .

Badania biochemiczne:
TSH- 1,01
FT3-3,01
FT4-1,12
Anti - TG surowica : 23 ,7 6,4-17,9
Anti - TPO surowica : 32,7 0,8-7,9
Kalcytonina <2
Stwierdzono wole guzkowe obojętne
Mam pytanie
Czy konieczna jest operacja czy leczenie lekami lub jodowaniem
Proszę o odpowiedz .

----------

